# stk salida y bafles



## augustoac1 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hola queria saber si alguien me puede ayudar con lo siguiente: tengo un amplificador stk de 25 w con salida de 8 ohm y dos parlantes de un equipo aiwa, cada uno con dos entradas una de 6 ohm main speaker y la otra de 16 ohm surround speaker.
mi pregunta hera si se puede conectar de alguna forma estos bafles al amplificador ya que serian 4 entradas con diferente impedancia (dos de 6 ohm y dos de 16 ohm) para dos salidas de 8 ohm.
Desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 18, 2007)

Si el amplificador es estereo (dos salidas de 8 ohms cada una) conectalos directamente en el terminal 6 ohm main speaker (este terminal en cada bafle te indica que la señal no esta recortada en frecuencia y que lo que manda el amplificador es lo que sale por los parlantes). Por la impedancia no te preocupes, solamente controla la temperatura del amplificador pero no deberias tener problemas ya que la mayoria funciona hasta con 4 ohms de impedancia. Respeta si la polaridad, ya sea por colores o por positivo y negativo para que salga el sonido con buenos graves.
Respecto del terminal restante, el que dice 16 ohm sorround no tenes que conectarlo ya que este terminal es para conectar unos parlantes adicionales para cada canal donde se recorta la frecuencia de audio y el equipo AIWA envia entonces una señal que parece de sonido envolvente.}

espero que te ayude y suerte!..
Saludos


----------



## augustoac1 (Mar 18, 2007)

muchas gracias, lo que si  sobre el surround, tengo las bocinas y no la potencia, es decir el parlante tiene una entrada main speaker y surround speaker, segun lo que me dijiste conecto en main speaker pero me queda los bafles surround speaker sin conectar, no es posible conectar las cuatro bocinas al amplificador? mando una foto para ver si se entiende mejor.
Desde ya muchas gracias por responder y tomarse las molestias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 19, 2007)

Pregunto, tienes cuatro bafles? o dos bafles pero con dos conexiones cada uno?.
Si puedes sacrle una foto al conjunto de los bafles y la parte delantera y trasera del amplificador sería mejor para orientarme.

Una prueba que puedes realizar es conectar (si es que tiene cuatro parlantes) los sorround en la toma terminal de los sorround.

seguimos en contacto.

saludos.


----------

